# 2000's Martin quality control



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey quick question about Martin's quality control, or more variation in sound. I'm eying up a D18v that I can't get to and play with my own hands. I have a friend that can go, but just feeling a little uneasy about it. I love d18's sound. I really like the Martin v neck. Should I be concerned about it sounding like a dud? Is there a lot of variation between them guitar to guitar like some other acoustics? My buddy who would be looking at it actually owns a D18v from the same year, but he's obviously nervous about saying yes or no with my money.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you trust your friend's judgement regarding acoustic guitars?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda asks a good question. If you do, tell your friend you trust his judgement implicitly and if you don't like the guitar, you can likely send it back.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Budda said:


> Do you trust your friend's judgement regarding acoustic guitars?


Yeah, I totally do. But he isn't really cool with it. He was more like, "if you're 100%, I'll grab it for ya". I suppose I could just say to make sure it doesn't have any obvious flaws that need to be fixed. 
Honestly I don't know where this thread will go. I wrote it kinda wondering if people would say either 1) their quality control is so top notch that you don't really have to worry it there isn't an obvious problem or 2) they vary greatly from guitar to guitar. But once I posted it, I tried to delete it, but couldn't figure out how. So I guess it's a discussion now.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Budda asks a good question. If you do, tell your friend you trust his judgement implicitly and if you don't like the guitar, you can likely send it back.


Oh it's not from a store. It's a personal sale. So no take backs. But it is at a price point that I SHOULD be able to get my money back out of it if I just kinda don't like it enough or something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitjopicka said:


> Oh it's not from a store. It's a personal sale. So no take backs. But it is at a price point that I SHOULD be able to get my money back out of it if I just kinda don't like it enough or something.


Then there is nothing to worry about. IMHO, that is a good way to look at purchasing something.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

if the price is vary attractive and your friend who owns one says it looks and sounds good , and if you have had good contact via real phone Id consider jumping


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If your gut says no, hold out.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

guitjopicka said:


> Hey quick question about Martin's quality control, or more variation in sound. I'm eying up a D18v that I can't get to and play with my own hands. I have a friend that can go, but just feeling a little uneasy about it. I love d18's sound. I really like the Martin v neck. Should I be concerned about it sounding like a dud? Is there a lot of variation between them guitar to guitar like some other acoustics? My buddy who would be looking at it actually owns a D18v from the same year, but he's obviously nervous about saying yes or no with my money.


I think Martin is making some of the best guitars they've put out since the pre-war era. I just played a D-35 at Folkway last Saturday that knock my socks off with how much it resonated and sustained. The fit and finish was perfect. 
The D-18V is a guitar I tried to get for about a year and a half before I decided to go all the way for an authentic. I had the same neck on my HD-28V. Its still my favorite Martin neck even above the authentics I now own. The D-18V is exactly the same as the new D-18 standards from 2012 to present. They get rave reviews. I've played a couple of the newer standards and love everything about them except the neck. The standards have to MLO neck instead of the mod V that the D-18V has. 
Consistency is pretty good on the D-18V from what I've read. I could not find one on this side of the border except, one that was on Kijiji in Vancouver. I was too nervous to take the chance of sending someone money on Kijiji.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah. So I also played an hd28v that just blew my mind apart. But I really liked the d18 across town, minus the neck. I'm gonna think on this. I should probably grab it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

With Martin, I doubt there are any true duds out there. I think what you're more likely to find is varying degrees of excellence. Some might be just that much nicer than others. I would be more concerned about anything that might have happened to it AFTER it left the factory than I would about a crappy one getting through.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitjopicka said:


> Yeah. So* I also played an hd28v that just blew my mind apart*.





guitarman2 said:


> * I just played a D-35 at Folkway last Saturday that knocked my socks off *with how much it resonated and sustained.


I think in that case, I will stay away from any Martin guitars.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I think in that case, I will stay away from any Martin guitars.


No worries. If your mind is blown apart you're not gonna smell the socks coming off.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

guitjopicka said:


> But I really liked the d18 across town, *minus the neck*.


Are you saying you don't like the mod V neck?


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

I loved the V neck on the hd28v. The D18 I played in the store wasn't a v neck. It was definitely ok though. I just preferred the neck on the hd28v. 

The D18V I'm considering buying is a ferry ride and a couple hours drive each way from me. So I haven't played it and am considering having a friend pick it up.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

guitjopicka said:


> I loved the V neck on the hd28v. The D18 I played in the store wasn't a v neck. It was definitely ok though. I just preferred the neck on the hd28v.
> 
> The D18V I'm considering buying is a ferry ride and a couple hours drive each way from me. So I haven't played it and am considering having a friend pick it up.


Ah yes. I'm with you. Don't like those modern necks. My favorite neck is the mod V. My advice is invest the time to go see the D-18V. Make a day of it. Try the guitar in person. Whenever possible thats always the best way. If you had atleast got to play another example you'd have an idea. Although tonewise the D-18 in the store will be close as its built the same minus the neck. That is if the one in the store was a 2012 or newer.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Ah yes. I'm with you. Don't like those modern necks. My favorite neck is the mod V. My advice is invest the time to go see the D-18V. Make a day of it. Try the guitar in person. Whenever possible thats always the best way. If you had atleast got to play another example you'd have an idea. Although tonewise the D-18 in the store will be close as its built the same minus the neck. That is if the one in the store was a 2012 or newer.


Fresh outta the box! Was a sweet one. Yeah I need to find the time to go. Busy for the next couple weekends with gigs. I have a feeling it will be gone by then. Ugh.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitjopicka said:


> I wrote it kinda wondering if people would say either 1) their quality control is so top notch that you don't really have to worry it there isn't an obvious problem or 2) they vary greatly from guitar to guitar. But once I posted it, I tried to delete it, but couldn't figure out how. So I guess it's a discussion now.


I have a 2011 HD35CS with a 1&3/4 nut, 2012 D18 and a 2016 HD28V. QC on all of them is great no flaws, nice woodgrain, fit & finish, action and intonation is excellent with plenty of saddle height. And they all sound great.

The new 18s that I've played in stores since buying mine were all good but sounded new and probably had oldish lifespans so didn't sound as good as mine which had been played in by that time and I much prefer MSP 4200s over lifespans. Point being that the ones I tried in stores were probably about as good as mine was when it was new.

For awhile I thought I needed a 1&3/4 nut on everything but since getting the 28 I'm finding that I really like the V neck over the MLO so I think I would like a D18V.

That said though I can live with the neck on the new 18 and taper on my 35 starts to get a lot wider than the 18 by the time you hit the fifth fret. 

Profile makes a difference and the V on the 28 feels near enough as wide/playable as the wider D18.

Leaving aside the possibility of abuse to the used one you're considering I would say that there's good probability that a recent Martin will OK bought sight unseen.

As for the 28, I wasn't looking for another guitar at all but after playing it in the store I went and got it 2 weeks later because I realized I'd better not let that one get away. If I could only keep one it would be the HD28V.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Welp, he just dropped the price. So I'm gonna try for it. A bit of organizing to be done. Fingers crossed.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

guitjopicka said:


> Welp, he just dropped the price. So I'm gonna try for it. A bit of organizing to be done. Fingers crossed.


I don't think you'll be dissapointed.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

He sold it. Haha. That's what I get for thinking about it.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

guitjopicka said:


> He sold it. Haha. That's what I get for thinking about it.


If the opportunity should arise again and the guitar is in the Lower Mainland, I'd be happy to assist. 
I'm not the most guitar knowledgable but if it's just a simple pick up, I could help out.
I know dealing with BC Ferries can be a huge time suck and costly to boot.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

LanceT said:


> If the opportunity should arise again and the guitar is in the Lower Mainland, I'd be happy to assist.
> I'm not the most guitar knowledgable but if it's just a simple pick up, I could help out.
> I know dealing with BC Ferries can be a huge time suck and costly to boot.


Hey thanks man, that's generous!


----------

